# The First Group



## jacko123 (Feb 15, 2016)

I have an interview this week for a Sales Executive role at the The First Group. Its basically selling hotel investment opportunities across Dubai. 

Does anyone have any experience working for or with The First Group? 

It appears to be similar to what I do at the moment but offers a 5,000 AED monthly basic plus commission on top, rather than just commission only. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## mhdsaw (Feb 16, 2016)

they are really professional... go ahead blindly ... they give you the clients with driver and Mercedes 4X4 to take him for a tour in the first day paid by FG..... and the second day for business only.. and the client will be from your nationality only.. each group there is about 30-40 sales .... 
and they do only off plan sales only... one of the best real estate company in dubai...


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

mhdsaw said:


> they are really professional... go ahead blindly ... they give you the clients with driver and Mercedes 4X4 to take him for a tour in the first day paid by FG..... and the second day for business only.. and the client will be from your nationality only.. each group there is about 30-40 sales ....
> and they do only off plan sales only... one of the best real estate company in dubai...


:lol: First Group employee by any chance? :lol:


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

mhdsaw said:


> they are really professional... go ahead blindly ... they give you the clients with driver and Mercedes 4X4 to take him for a tour in the first day paid by FG..... and the second day for business only.. and the client will be from your nationality only.. each group there is about 30-40 sales ....
> and they do only off plan sales only... one of the best real estate company in dubai...


Highly dubious review!


----------



## mhdsaw (Feb 16, 2016)

Nop....but a have friend working there ... And she is really doing good


----------



## mhdsaw (Feb 16, 2016)

Stevesolar said:


> Highly dubious review!


If u have any better answer ... Please bring it on.... 
In general all the real estate companies in Dubai not giving you single fils as fixed salary... Except few ... Like Damac and Azizi ... But in the other hand they ask you to do whatever it takes to close the deals (including night service) .... 
In first group the client is free to sign or not.... Because : First group do a marketing campaigns out of UAE ... And before the client come to Dubai... He must sign a contract saying that all the trip expenses will be on FG cost if he Buy... Otherwise he must pay half of the expenses.
Let the guys do the interview and he is free to take it or leave it... But we need the review after please.&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

mhdsaw said:


> But in the other hand they ask you to do whatever it takes to close the deals (including night service) ....


Are we talking about the same markets? Most people struggle to get RE agents to pick up the phone or call back leave alone "whatever it takes to close the deals" 

_[... I know I am feeding the troll but.... ]_


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

rsinner said:


> Are we talking about the same markets? Most people struggle to get RE agents to pick up the phone or call back leave alone "whatever it takes to close the deals"
> 
> _[... I know I am feeding the troll but.... ]_


Hi,
I think you might be confusing the difference between indifferent agents for rental properties and shiny suited guys trying to sell you a gold plated hotel apartment in sunny Dubai!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

mhdsaw said:


> If u have any better answer ... Please bring it on....
> In general all the real estate companies in Dubai not giving you single fils as fixed salary... Except few ... Like Damac and Azizi ... But in the other hand they ask you to do whatever it takes to close the deals (including night service) ....
> In first group the client is free to sign or not.... Because : First group do a marketing campaigns out of UAE ... And before the client come to Dubai... He must sign a contract saying that all the trip expenses will be on FG cost if he Buy... Otherwise he must pay half of the expenses.
> Let the guys do the interview and he is free to take it or leave it... But we need the review after please.��


Hi,
I think the OP was asking for reviews from people who actually work there - rather than a 3rd hand opinion from somebody who has a "friend" working there.
The problem with 3rd hand reviews is that some people are reluctant to admit they made a mistake and put on a brave face to their friends.
The other problem is that nobody in their right mind would put a negative view about a company on an open forum - because of the strong cyber laws that exist in the UAE.
So the OP will really need to do a lot of research and make up their own mind about going for a commission only job in an expensive country.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Stevesolar said:


> So the OP will really need to do a lot of research and make up their own mind about going for a commission only job in an expensive country.


though refreshingly the job is 5K basic + commission.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

rsinner said:


> though refreshingly the job is 5K basic + commission.


Sorry - forgot that bit as read the original post more than 24 hours ago!
Perhaps I should have written - a job that requires a high amount of commission to have a comfortable life in an expensive city, like Dubai.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I've no experience of The First Group and don't know anyone who works there but they are prominent enough in Dubai due to their good marketing and PR. Their celeb tie ins are a bit cheesy but it's a strong enough brand for the region.

While it's not 100%, RE companies do seem to prefer that nationalities focus on their own. So you have to ask yourself, how many British people would be interested in what I see as a timeshare in a market that's heading south for the next year at least? Hotel occupancy is going to be low and the deals will be coming soon enough.


----------

